# horsfield tortoise not eat for a week



## bigdan420 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi everyone im new here, going out my mind here havnt a clue what to do.
basically i brought a beautifull baby tortoise on tuesday just gone wasnt told anything at all by the shop i brought it from its a good job i had some research materiel years before lol.
I new a few thing i had to look for to get a healthy tortoise and they was all fine however i notcied it was a sandy colour and all the others was normal dark colour. anyways i have soaked her everyday twice a day for 5 mins as i think she was severyly dehydrated the colour coming back now she has done a few poo's and a white one when bathing. she moves about ALOT when in the garden you cant stop her but she hasnt eat anything apart from 1 dandilion flower and wont look at one since. iv tried fruits and veg all at different times. i even have dry food which i was going to give her once a week but not even that.

im sorry for the essay guys oh i also just weighed her and she was 85g im really shocked because iv just done some google searching and some people say their 2 year olds am only 60g.
woooooooooohooooooooooooo shes eating a grapeeeee DDDD
after iv wrote this essay haha.

anyways guys please if you can help me id love to hear your comments. also read something about vit a deficency?

thanks in advance


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi! Congrats on the new tortoise!  Not all Russians are dark in color, some are lighter, so the color may be normal and okay.  

It is sometimes normal for new animals to not eat at first and they can go quite awhile without eating as long as they are of normal weight, so don't be panicking there quite yet, okay? Sounds like your taking it in and out of the house or does it have an outdoor pen to stay in? 

What temps are you keeping it at? It's active so that's a good sign.

Might want to do a longer soak, but less often. Do they seem to be stressing it out?

Russians should not be getting fruit, so I would suggest stopping that right now. Some veggies are okay, but really much better with greens, weeds, blooms and such. What was it eating in the store? What have you tried besides the dandelion[/php]?

I don't think your going to need to worry about a Vit A issue.


----------



## bigdan420 (Aug 28, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Hi! Congrats on the new tortoise!  Not all Russians are dark in color, some are lighter, so the color may be normal and okay.
> 
> It is sometimes normal for new animals to not eat at first and they can go quite awhile without eating as long as they are of normal weight, so don't be panicking there quite yet, okay? Sounds like your taking it in and out of the house or does it have an outdoor pen to stay in?
> 
> ...



Hi jacqui Thanks for the informative post.
I honestly have a sheet off the pet store saying ANY fruit but bannana :O 
she is about 2n half inch long by 2 inch wide and she is 85g
she stays indoors and i take her out a couple times a day when she moves around alot so she can get some good excersize. the temps in her basking spot are 85 and she is very active especially when i take her out and put her on the floor head pops straight out sometimes dont even retract it now only if i move a bit quicker.

she loves her soak she spreads her legs right out and lays there till the water cools i have a childs toothbrush especially for her rub her shell and even her legs and head she loves it  usually stays in their for about 5 mins then likes to boost around the living room haha.

I honestly didnt no about the fruit like i said i have a list of good and bad things and fruit was good :O
upto yet i have put cabbage, broccoli, cucumber and tomato mixed well, carrot, peas, colliflower and recently apple and grapes but now i no that she cant have them will obviously stop them.
iv also been told she can eat clover leaves but dont look at them.
she did try to eat a brick the other day when down the garden maybe she likes bricks lol.
the shop had some concoxion of finely chopped veg and none of it was eaten wether it had been there 5 mins or all day i dont know.
I have uploaded some pics in the introduction section if you want to have a peek at her.

Thanks again Dan


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 28, 2011)

Dan, I would really recommend tossing the care sheet from the pet store. Instead take a look at one like this one:

http://www.russiantortoise.org/russiantortoisediet.htm

Actually I would suggest to read that entire site. Read in here and ask questions as you go.


----------



## bigdan420 (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks for that seems a great sorce for info.
im sure i will have many more questions but hopefully all good


----------



## lynnedit (Aug 28, 2011)

Good for you to do your research! Look at the edible plants on the web site provided. Grape leaves, among other greens/weeds, are great for torts!
(pet stores are a bit misinformed, sadly)


----------



## bigdan420 (Aug 29, 2011)

lynnedit said:


> Good for you to do your research! Look at the edible plants on the web site provided. Grape leaves, among other greens/weeds, are great for torts!
> (pet stores are a bit misinformed, sadly)



I always like to do research  looks as tho i should have done more tho or not listened to pet shop lol. Thanks


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Aug 29, 2011)

If your tortoise lives indoors, then giving it some time outdoors is very important for its health. Not only does UVB react with vitamin D3 and calcium to strengthen the skeleton (including the shell), but UVA also stimulates appetite in reptiles. I think with some sunshine, your tortoise's appetite might return rather quickly. Just take it out on sunny days that are not too hot or cold (temps from the high 60's to the low 80's in the shade). For its enclosure, make sure ambient temperatures are usually in the 70s, and that the hot spot is about 95 F. Without an adequate basking site, reptiles are not able to be active or feed normally.

Russians are adapted to eating leafy greens in the wild, so give yours items like lettuce, collard, dandelion, kale, mustard greens, endive, and plantago. You can also let them eat flowering plants like poppies and buttercups. All of these items are similar to what Russians tortoises would eat in the wild, and should be appetizing for yours as well.


----------



## bigdan420 (Aug 29, 2011)

GeoTerraTestudo said:


> If your tortoise lives indoors, then giving it some time outdoors is very important for its health. Not only does UVB react with vitamin D3 and calcium to strengthen the skeleton (including the shell), but UVA also stimulates appetite in reptiles. I think with some sunshine, your tortoise's appetite might return rather quickly. Just take it out on sunny days that are not too hot or cold (temps from the high 60's to the low 80's in the shade). For its enclosure, make sure ambient temperatures are usually in the 70s, and that the hot spot is about 95 F. Without an adequate basking site, reptiles are not able to be active or feed normally.
> 
> Russians are adapted to eating leafy greens in the wild, so give yours items like lettuce, collard, dandelion, kale, mustard greens, endive, and plantago. You can also let them eat flowering plants like poppies and buttercups. All of these items are similar to what Russians tortoises would eat in the wild, and should be appetizing for yours as well.




Thanks for the reply at this point i should say i have uploaded a video of her having her first munch. 
I take her outside everyday twice for about 10-15 mins and she also has a boost around the living room a couple times a day.
the temps in their are about 70 in the cool area and 85-87 in the basking spot i could lower the bulb but seemed a little hot on my hand so raised it. she spends most the day under the substrate tho underneath the light.


----------

